# pb montage clé usb sous KDE (résolu)

## guill73

Bonjour,

Je suis sous KDE-plasma et lorsque je branche une clé USB, j'ai le message :

"Impossible de monter le périphérique."

Quand je clique sur la clé, dans la liste des périphériques de la zone de notification, j'obtiens le message :

"Vous n'êtes pas autorisé à monter le périphérique"

En revanche lorsque je clique sur la petite icone à droite dans cette liste (cette qui représente un périphérique monté ou démonté), j'arrive à le monter.

Sous d'autres distributions, je n'ai pas le pb.

Je cherche donc quel paramètre spécifique à Gentoo crée ce dysfonctionnement.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, Je lui exprimerai toute ma gratitude....

GuiΩ

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Je ne connais pas KDE mais il y a de grandes chances que tu aies des paquets compilés avec quelques manques au niveau des USE flags.

Je suppose qu'il doit y avoir un log lié à KDE ou X dans lequel tu dois avoir des messages plus spécifiques (problème de droits, utilisateur dans les bons groupes, etc.) qui t'aiguilleront sur le problème.

@+

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Tu peux crée la fichier /etc/polkit-1/rules.d/10-udisks.rules avec ce contenu:

```
polkit.addRule(function(action, subject) {

    if (action.id == "org.freedesktop.udisks2.filesystem-mount" &&

        subject.isInGroup("users")) {

        return "yes";

    }

});
```

puis échange les permis sur la fichier

```
# chown polkitd:root /etc/polkit-1/rules.d/10-udisks.rules
```

enfin ajoute ton utilisateur à le groupe plugdev

```
# gpasswd -a user plugdev
```

Références:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7980712.html#7980712

----------

## guill73

Super, 

ça fonctionne. 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

----------

